# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry reno and leaking WM pipe

## NoviceReno

Hi, all,  
This is my first post in this forum. As you can tell from my nickname, i am a novice.  
We are planning a kitchen renovation and I got a bit sidetracked and decided to rip out the laundry trough that the missus has been asking for some time to replace. Seeing the state of the tiles and plasterboard and since we didn't have a bench space before, we decided to put in a new cupboard with a new insert trough.  
I was hoping for advice re. a few things: 
- Any potential traps in buying a kit from a hardware store to install it myself? Or would it be better to get a cabinet maker to custom make one and try to install it myself? (the benchtop would be 1100mm long) 
- What's the best way to connect up the draining pipe from the WM to the drain? I am assuming behind and under the cupboard to hide it rather than dunking it in the side hole in the trough.
- Missus is also asking for a set of cupboard on the back wall where the freestanding shelves are (which I am quite proud of having put in). The wall is 1475mm wide and we are thinking about shoulder/head height cupboards.  
- Lastly, the connection of the hot water pipe of the WM is leaking a bit. Is this repairable?  
Thanks in advance for any advice.  
NoviceReno

----------


## brisrab

Firstly,
The leak on the inlet hose is not repairable on that type of hose. You can either purchase a new inlet hose from any appliance parts retailer or you build a new one from scratch with all parts available from Bunnings...my preference is to buy a new one.
secondly,
you won't be able to use your machine with the drain hose as it is there as you will get the water draining straight out of your machine. Either as a temporary or permanent installation the OUTLET of the drain hose MUST be approximately at the height of the top of your machine, any lower and syphoning will occur. What you would do in your case here is to extended the pipe in the floor up to the appropriate level and put your drain hose down into the pipe a short way.
The cabinet stuff i'll leave to the chippies!

----------


## NoviceReno

Thanks for the helpful reply, Brisrab!  
Yes, I agree with your last comment. We decided that getting the same kitchen specialist to custom-make the cabinets would suit our situation better.  
I look forward to more helpful advice from you and the rest of you experts out there.  
Sebastian

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi, all,  
> This is my first post in this forum. As you can tell from my nickname, i am a novice.  
> We are planning a kitchen renovation and I got a bit sidetracked and decided to rip out the laundry trough that the missus has been asking for some time to replace. Seeing the state of the tiles and plasterboard and since we didn't have a bench space before, we decided to put in a new cupboard with a new insert trough.  
> I was hoping for advice re. a few things: 
> - Any potential traps in buying a kit from a hardware store to install it myself? Or would it be better to get a cabinet maker to custom make one and try to install it myself? (the benchtop would be 1100mm long) 
> - What's the best way to connect up the draining pipe from the WM to the drain? I am assuming behind and under the cupboard to hide it rather than dunking it in the side hole in the trough.
> - Missus is also asking for a set of cupboard on the back wall where the freestanding shelves are (which I am quite proud of having put in). The wall is 1475mm wide and we are thinking about shoulder/head height cupboards.  
> - Lastly, the connection of the hot water pipe of the WM is leaking a bit. Is this repairable?  
> Thanks in advance for any advice.  
> NoviceReno

  The flat pack style of cupboards are easy to install, just spend a bit of time getting the base boards right and you should have no problems, if made of chipboard they will not last forever. 
If you do not want the washing machine water to go into the normal corner drain on the sink, you can plumb it into the 's' bend under the sink like many dish washing machines are. 
The leaking hot water is repairable. 
Also note, Laundries are supposed to be waterproofed, ask any insurance company 'what is the most common cause of water damage in homes today. Many people have lost thousands when claiming because that had no waterproofing certificate.

----------


## Bedford

> you can plumb it into the 's' bend under the sink like many dish washing machines are.

  You need to be careful here, as washing machines pump a lot more water faster than a dishwasher, and this can severely restrict the flow.

----------

